# Waltham Pocket Watch



## antp (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi folks, this is my first post, so if I do somat wrong, sorry !!!

Have been given a couple of pocket watches by inlaws, the first one has a is a Watham Traveler movement with the number 11338318 stamped into it, the case is made by A.L.D. Dennison Watch Case Co., the model is a MOON type case, and has the number 260114 stamped into it, amongst other things, and is 10ct gold plated.

Not professing to be any sort of expert on these things, it is I think what is called a full hunter, the case is plain, it has three opening lids, a front and rear, and an inner rear lid that when opened reveals the movement, it keeps perfect time, and is in good condition, there are light scratches on the case as you would expect.

The second it is an open faced pocket watch, there is no makers name on the face, but have opened the back up, an the word LANCO is on the larger of the 2 cogs inside, it also has '15 RUBIS' and 'SWISS MADE' stamped into the movement chassis.

On the inside of the rear lid it has the following stamped into it "GUARANTEED TO WEAR, 10 YEARS, GOLD FILLED L, SWISS MADE, PB, GENÃ‰VE, 1195"

I have photos of them, but am unable to insert the photos, as have not been given permission to upload photos by the administrator.

Can anyone help me with information about these watches, e.g. age, rarety, etc.

Many Thanks.

antp


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

antp said:


> I have photos of them, but am unable to insert the photos, as have not been given permission to upload photos by the administrator.


You can't upload direct from your pc to the forum. You need to upload to a picture hosting site and then "link" to that photo's url address

instructions on this link http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

LANCO is a trade mark for the Langendorf Watch Co, founded by the family Kottmann (from Solothurn, CH) around 1842 in Langendorf (CH). From 1873 they produced raw movements in bigger amounts - but the quality was first very poor and the company ceased almost (in 1880).

In their last second they changed the staff and the quality of the movements increased, the company expanded.

1971 the company was integrated into the Omega-Tissot-Group, the production of movement ended in 1973.

Your Waltham is a model 1899, grade "Traveler", made in 1903. Alas the waltham database is unusable at the moment.

Andreas


----------



## antp (Jan 11, 2009)

pg tips said:


> antp said:
> 
> 
> > I have photos of them, but am unable to insert the photos, as have not been given permission to upload photos by the administrator.
> ...


Many Thanks...


----------



## antp (Jan 11, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> LANCO is a trade mark for the Langendorf Watch Co, founded by the family Kottmann (from Solothurn, CH) around 1842 in Langendorf (CH). From 1873 they produced raw movements in bigger amounts - but the quality was first very poor and the company ceased almost (in 1880).
> 
> In their last second they changed the staff and the quality of the movements increased, the company expanded.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info


----------

